# Fehler beim Start von Eclipse / Sloeber



## Mathias1000 (16. Apr 2018)

Was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung, wen ich Eclispe / Sloeber starte ?
Könnte es sein, das ich ein veraltetes Java auf meinem PC habe.
Ich verwende Linux Mint 64Bit.


> JVM terminated. Exit code=13
> /usr/bin/java
> -Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.8
> -Dorg.eclipse.update.reconcile=false
> ...


----------



## stg (18. Apr 2018)

Gib doch mal auf der Konsole "java -version" ein. Welche Meldung bekommst du da?


----------



## Mathias1000 (18. Apr 2018)

```
$ java -version
openjdk version "1.8.0_162"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_162-8u162-b12-0ubuntu0.16.04.2-b12)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.162-b12, mixed mode)
```
1.8, wie bei der Fehlermeldung.


----------



## ssoul26 (20. Apr 2018)

....


----------



## Thallius (20. Apr 2018)

Wahrscheinlich hast du 32Bit JRE und 64Bit Eclipse installiert oder anders herum.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Mathias1000 (20. Apr 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du 32Bit JRE und 64Bit Eclipse installiert oder anders herum.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Claus


Vielen Danke, das war es, ich hatte die 32Bit-Version erwischt. 
Mit der 64Bit-Version läufts.


----------

